# Hanging pictures without damaging wall or paint



## Mortimer

Hi all,

Hope somebody can help me here.
I have just moved into a new place, with pretty strict rules as far as alterations go. I am basically not allowed to knock a nail into a wall without permission, or leave any marks anywhere.

I would however like to hang a few pictures :wink:

What I am trying to figure out is if this is possible without damaging the wall or leaving marks on the paint. I know that if you use double sided tape on PVA for example, it leaves a darker mark when you remove it.

So, does anybody know of a way to do this? The walls are plastered and painted with beige PVA, so show marks easily.

I am thinking of trying to seal the paint surface with hairspray before applying double sided tape, anybody have any experience with that? Does the hairspray perhaps leave marks? Damage the paint?

Any help/pointers would be much appreciated! :jester:

Thanks
Patric


----------



## Big Bob

LOL, better to ask the landlord how you can hang a picture, with out buying the wall. Follow their instructions to the T.

I bet your landlord has a lawyer in the family.


----------



## concretemasonry

The 3M Command removable hooks with stripable ahesive work fairly well if they are applied to a primed, well-painted surface. Just don't expect a perfect removal if they are there for a few years.


----------



## Mortimer

LOL @ Big Bob

Thanks concretemasonry, will look into those.


----------



## Simples

Hello, I've got the same problem just wondered if you found a solution to it that really works? My landlord insists that I put in writing exactly how many and where I'm going to put pictures up so that he can check I haven't left any holes. I'm worried he'll use it as an excuse to take some of my deposit.


----------



## epson

The 3M command hooks are great. They will stick to the wall and leave no residue when removed but if you leave them in place for over a year or so, they tend not to release and instead take a chunk out of the drywall surface when you try to take them off.


----------



## MagicalHome

I had the same problems with using stick on hooks. It either leave marks on the wall, leaves a residue or tore away the PVC paint with it.


----------



## Mike Swearingen

Why don't you just use the historical method for hanging pictures without damaging plaster walls?
Only put nails or screws into _ceiling crown mol_ding to hang pictures down the walls on long lengths of picture wire. Yep, the wire shows, but you can paint it the same color as the walls if you want.
It is very easy to repair (spackle) and hide (paint over) nail or screw holes in wooden molding vs. plaster walls.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## Michael Thomas

Ask the landlord / management how they suggest you hang a picture. At my rental properties I hang them for the tenants, using the hooks with small hardened nails with knobs at the head end - leaves a "pin-prick" which barely noticeable and is easily spackled if desired.


----------

